# Any 'Cross trails or races near Tampa, Florida ??



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello,
I am new to this sport, just trying to get my feet wet. Actually I am still waiting on picking out my first CX bike. Have a background in road and triathlons. I live in the Tampa Bay area of Florida, about 35 minute NW in Pasco County.

Other than Starkey Park, are there any other spots with some fireroads??

Any racing for newb's?  

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Although I don't know of any trails or races in Florida, Georgia has a full CX series. Check out www.georgia-cross.com. We've had riders come up from Florida before....and NC, SC, TN, and AL....it's a fun series.


----------



## davismule (Mar 24, 2004)

*A Tampa Bay Race*

http://chainwheeldrive.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=536

Michael


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Have you been out to Flatwoods park?

It's set between Morris Bridge Rd and BBDowns. Famous for the 7 mile paved circular drag strip for bicycles there are a bunch of flatish MTB trails in and around it. 

To be honest, I haven't tried them on a cross bike but I know I've seen a lot of perfectly feasible off-road riding out there. I'm sure some trails will be too sandy to appeal to a crosser. Even blasting along the paved trail on the grass should be okay. I don't think the occasional cx rider's going to ruin the place.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

*Research to help a Brutha out....*



Kenright said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this sport, just trying to get my feet wet. Actually I am still waiting on picking out my first CX bike. Have a background in road and triathlons. I live in the Tampa Bay area of Florida, about 35 minute NW in Pasco County.
> 
> Other than Starkey Park, are there any other spots with some fireroads??
> ...


Just as a service to you and anyone else following this thread I tested the Upper Tampa Bay Trail for suitability as a cx training location. This involved riding all up and down the trail looking for likely on / off road loops. Now mind you this research was extremely dangerous requiring that I pedal through neatly mowed grass and over the occasional patch of sand. At one point I fell in a way that would invoke memories of Artie Johnson. Fortunately there were no witnesses who might have injured themselves in violent laughter.

The trail features topological oddities called "hills."

http://www.outdoortravels.com/biking_fl_overview_uppertampabaytrail.html

The section between Wilsky and Waters is especially good for cross work. Not a lot, maybe, but enough. 

Another interesting feature of the trail is the bridge over Gunn Highway - I like to think of it as "my little interval."

Have fun and let me know what you think.

See you in Largo.

Ron


----------

